# Keystone I.B.O. Indoor Nationals



## LabDan (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone ,
is there a place that we can see scores of the Keystone I.B.O. Indoor Nationals
Thanks !


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I will ask as I am shooting this tomorrow.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

www.IBO.net scores probably after everthing is over.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Jon Shea said:


> www.IBO.net scores probably after everthing is over.


That is correct as I asked today when I was there.


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

i shot on Friday. It was fun. The scores should be on the ibo website on Monday.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*keystone*

That was a tough but fun shoot. alot of those shots appeared alot further than they were..... I overheard alot of spectators thinking that some of the high shots like the Elk, and bear to be around 80 yards!! I shot MBO on thursday. after a few trips up and down those stairs you start to sweat like crazy. here is a pic of me and my friends at the shoot. im in the green mossy oak shirt (hilltophunter) on RT


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*representing upstate NY*

From Left to right , A.T users. Bird Dogg, NY911, Hilltophunter. Thanks to Leo for Taking pics! had alot of fun.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*harrisburg*

ttt


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*pics*

Post more pics

Thanks Jim


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*pic*

Large view, you can see some targets way up at the top of the stands... for MBO and MBR class, wish I didnt' neck shot that bear. Also you can see in the pic a 4-5 yard turkey shot.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*close enough for you?*

how's this for close


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

More pics for ya;


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sum MO!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

More


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Few more......

Thanks TRIPOD!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Show Pics..

hilltophunter with a MASSIVE Iowa shed..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

They had a BUTTLOAD of snow over at PaSTringKing's house...thanks again Chris for letting us crash there!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Show pics;


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice pic's NY911. Thee toughest 3D course I've ever had to judge yardage on.
I shot AHC and shot all but 5 or 6 of the MBR targets. I ended up with a 287.
Lighting was great for an indoor shoot. Climbing for your arrows was abit treacherous at times. Very good course. My only complaint was letting anyone shoot for fun during the IBO shoot. You could've shot it one day and came back and shot your IBO.


----------



## slammin x's (Feb 14, 2010)

*keystone*

had a lot of fun at that shoot...cant wait to see the scores...see u guys at springfield
JR


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The lighting was indeed fantastic!~

Yup....Springfeild next...BRING IT!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

slammin x's said:


> had a lot of fun at that shoot...cant wait to see the scores...see u guys at springfield
> JR


Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Jon Shea said:


> Nice pic's NY911. Thee toughest 3D course I've ever had to judge yardage on.
> I shot AHC and shot all but 5 or 6 of the MBR targets. I ended up with a 287.
> Lighting was great for an indoor shoot. Climbing for your arrows was abit treacherous at times. Very good course. My only complaint was letting anyone shoot for fun during the IBO shoot. You could've shot it one day and came back and shot your IBO.


 Is this true, people could shoot it for fun and then shoot it for IBO? My assumption was your first score had to be your IBO score. If this is true thats just not right. That was always my complaint when this was just the challenge shoot. I thought with the IBO involved this wouldn't happen.


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

The scores are posted on the ibo website now....


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

How do you shoot a 314 in AHC with 8 X's????


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Jon Shea said:


> How do you shoot a 314 in AHC with 8 X's????


LOL, thats a pretty good question.


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

you got me stumped


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

PaP&Ybowhunter said:


> Is this true, people could shoot it for fun and then shoot it for IBO? My assumption was your first score had to be your IBO score. If this is true thats just not right. That was always my complaint when this was just the challenge shoot. I thought with the IBO involved this wouldn't happen.


The way I saw it was you could shoot for fun anytime you wanted to. If they don't know who you are you could easily shot the course 1,2,3 times on a day and came back another day for your Payed in advanced shooting time and shot your IBO score. Who'd know? Use a different name? I shot the first day at 2:45 and there were people shooting either for fun or the Keystone Money shoot. For an official IBO Sanctioned event this should not happen in my opinion.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

On a side note congrats to XringBob!!! Winner of the HC. Nice shootin' Mr. Lawson! Glad I got your autograph before you were famous!!!


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*true*



slammin x's said:


> had a lot of fun at that shoot...cant wait to see the scores...see u guys at springfield
> JR


Nice job "slammin" taking 1st in YMR! and welcome to a.t. too.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*Fun?*

I wish I could have shot it for fun first I would have had a 320 second time around.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

That course was interesting.... awesome pictures guys. Yes thanks Chris for your hospitality. Hey Junior way to raise the bar great job!!


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

hey guys i got second in ahc and i was wondering what should i do i feel like i am gettin cheated or something i mean how u shoot 14 up with 8 x what do i need to do anyone let me know


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

for what it is worth i shoot only once an i dont think you could shoot for fun and for ibo score


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

wvbowhunter06 said:


> hey guys i got second in ahc and i was wondering what should i do i feel like i am gettin cheated or something i mean how u shoot 14 up with 8 x what do i need to do anyone let me know


Go on to www.ibo.net and go to contacts and call or email them.
I kind of thought maybe they got the x count backwards on your scores, I'm assuming you did shoot 14-11's?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

BTW the guy that won AHC has posted some impressive scores in past shoots, Maybe they have the number on the x count wrong??


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

no i shoot the 14 x an i just sayin it was a miracle i shoot really good an got lil lucky there was like 8 turkeys


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

i mean i not mad at all i was just wondering if u know what i mean i got really lucky but i happy with what i shoot an dont want to cause no hard feelings


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*pics*

You know how to post pics!


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*pics*

ny911 can post pics as if his pro staff status depends on it....lol..


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Jon Shea said:


> How do you shoot a 314 in AHC with 8 X's????


must be they were counting 14's  


of course I'm kidding...


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

314 score with 8x's could be attained by shooting one 8 and that would give you a total score of 314.


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

It was an IBO shoot though....the X's counted for 11points not 12


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, that would be unatainable with only 8 x's IBO score


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Has anyone considered that it might have been a typo when the data was entered on the IBO's website.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*pics*

anyone else have pics, feel free to post them up!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

It was a typo. Should have been 18 x's not 8.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

hoytxcutter said:


> It was a typo. Should have been 18 x's not 8.


That's kinda what I was figuring....Real good shooting for that course.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Jon*



Jon Shea said:


> How do you shoot a 314 in AHC with *18* X's????:mg::mg::mg:


I was curious about this as well. wasnt that the hightest round scored? I didnt score well at all, but I still had fun, however I questioned how that could happen!


----------

